# Training snarl/smile on command



## kadagan (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi guys I know it will be hard to find training info on this (because I haven't found it yet.) But before anyone freaks out and gets the wrong idea I'm only wanting my dog to appear to be snarling. I don't want to make my dogs aggressive. So here is the story and why I'm trying to train this command;

I am a indi film maker and the next project i want to do is a werewolf/vampire series. I already have contacted the spca in my area and they will be on stand by for the times the dogs are worked. There will be occasional times when I will need one or two dogs to appear like they ae snarling somewhat. SFX can be added later to make the snarl and growling sounds so that's not a problem. My question is, has anyone achieved this? Other then training your dog to do it because they naturally did it. I guess it'd be like training a version of "smile." 

I have thought about a few different methods like peanut butter and even a bit of scotch tape but does anyone out there know of a better method? Any info would be greatly appreciated! We'd love to make them 'smile' on camera.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't have any idea how to train this without agitating the dog. I have noticed that many movie dogs have their lips propped up with rubber bands (?), cotton balls (?), or some other thing that keeps them curled. I'd have to guess that if it was easily do-able, the lame-looking stuffed lip would not be the go-to option.

That said, I could probably train my dog to do it because he frequently curls his lips back in play. Don't ask me how I know it is not a genuine threat...I just know. I don't really encourage it 'cause it looks nasty as all gettout. People might get the wrong idea. If you had a dog who did that naturally (like my dufus) it should be a simple matter to reward it and associate it with a cue. I haven't met any other dogs who exhibit that as a happy "play with me" gesture. My dog is abnormal in myriad ways.

If you want to rent my dog...we can talk.


----------



## kadagan (Mar 28, 2009)

lol, okay. Thank you.
(What breed is your dog?)

Well so far the piece of scotch tape seems like it may be the way to go. We had a small trial run the other day with it and placed a tiny curled scotch tape just above the lips on one side. The reaction was instantly twitching her lips a bit. so we may be on the right track. Now it's just a matter of getting a better lip twitch to raise up more and catch the cue before she raises a paw and learns cover.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

hmm...a challenge...


If I were you id talk to a Shutzhund trainer..

In the meantime Im going to experiment with this and get back to you...

hmmm...this shouldn't take long..

I did it. 

Mapped out two ways you could do it. First one is kind of risky, involves having a dog of particular temperment...I don't think you want it unless you have a very experienced K9 handler with you. 

Second way is less risky but is gonna take a bit of patience, crack timing on your part and commitment on your part and a dog who already has rapid responces to R+. 


this is the second way I did it. 

Get a tug toy. Start a REALLY hardcore game of tug of war. I mean really throw your weight around, snap the tug, lift the dog up, get him really riled up. Wrestle the toy away and then tease him with it, egg him on to try and get it. You are looking to make the dog bark. As soon as they bark, click and start over with the tugging. Do it again. Click the bark the _instant_ the dog open its mouth to bark and get the toy back in its mouth before the sound comes out. Start over. you are shaping the behavior of opening the mouth. Now here comes the weird part. 

Once you can get an open mouth without any actual sound and have that on a cue...start over but this time cue the open mouth, shove the toy in and when the dog clamps down on the toy the mouth goes into a natural expression that resembles a snarl. Click that and start tugging again as a reward. Keep going with it. Clicking the instant the dog goes into that expression. Put it on a cue. Practice the two cues in tandem for a bit and then phase out the toy by using tug, cue open mouth, cue the expression and THEN initiate tug as a reward..

it won't work unless you have crack timing and good eyes...but that's how I did it.


----------



## keely'smomma (Aug 4, 2008)

Flim makers use a thing called "Snarl bands" , I dont know where you would find them, Try googling it.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Here are some pics of my "killer".


























Ooooh...scary!


----------

